# Fender flare restoration



## waruixd (Dec 30, 2008)

What are some ways to restore my now gray looking flares? Good scrub and some spray paint?? Lets hear some intuitive experts. Thanks


----------



## HepnYoung (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Fender flare restoration (waruixd)*

if its plastic try some meguiars natural shine on them or back to black.
I've also tried rubbing peanut butter on my Mercedes plastic door handles to bring back the black and it worked, but that was a waste of a sammich


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Fender flare restoration (waruixd)*

Girot's Garage makes some vinyl/plastic trim restorer and cleaner. FIrst the cleaner then the restorer. There is also a product called Black Again that I have used.


----------



## Drumdubb (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Fender flare restoration (waruixd)*

On my mkii I use Kiwi black shoe polish


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Fender flare restoration (waruixd)*

a while back, I posted a cool D.I.Y. fix for this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3048693
Its easy, looks great, does not effect the surface texture, and lasts about a year.


----------

